# Name that Weed - Fleabane



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

This is probably an easy on for you. Plant is about 3 feet tall.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

chamomile


----------



## charles (May 11, 2002)

It's in the genus _Aster_ (_sensu lato_). There's probably a couple of hunderd species in the genus. Do a goolgle search for Aster images and you could narrow it down to one of several species that look like this.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

We call these Oxeye Daisy


----------



## Jimmy Mack (May 7, 2004)

as botanists like to say, "DYC!", "Dang Yellow Composites"...  

here's a good link with some descriptive information: 

http://www.herbalgram.org/?c=chamomile


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I vote for aster too.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

An aster, specifically White heath aster (_Aster pilosus_).


----------



## ozarkin'it (Jul 28, 2004)

Id say wild daisy, it dont look like any aster I have.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

What does it smell like?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Fleabane


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

bump


----------



## inc (Dec 24, 2004)

fleabane is right. common alien fleabane. botanical name erigeron something.


----------



## Sondra Peterson (Dec 5, 2002)

Have to go with Fleabane and probably annual 
http://www.weedalert.com/weed_pages/wa_annual_fleabane.htm


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

yep fleabane.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

thanks! now i know what it is, too- got that stuff all over the front yard the past couple of years. is it good for anything? will chickens or rabbits eat it? it's not medicinal, as far as i know.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Are you certain it's fleabane? From looking at both photos I think the leaves are different between the two. We have something similar growing here, don't know what it is.


----------



## inc (Dec 24, 2004)

petalless? ferny /mossy leaves(divided) =pineapple weed matricaria sp.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Chuck's picture does look like rough fleabane. The other picture is annual fleabane.


----------



## shorty'smom (Feb 17, 2005)

not chamomile. This is an Erigeron sp. It is called fleabane because people used to put it under their rugs to help keep fleas away. I don't know if it works.


----------

